# Vortex Optics Photo Contest



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

*Sample*

Here is a recent pic I took of my son. This is not an entry, but, I thought we could get the ball rolling for Vortex. This should be a great contest .... especially with Razors and vipers for prizes.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

What a great contest! Thanks to Vortex for this wonderful opportunity to win some awesome optics!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

....Awesome company, awesome people and awesome product! 
TTT for ya Tim!

Not entries, just a bump


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Bump for a wonderful company and great opportunity. 

TTT


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Chequamegon said:


> Here is a recent pic I took of my son. This is not an entry, but, I thought we could get the ball rolling for Vortex. This should be a great contest .... especially with Razors and vipers for prizes.


Is that a Vortex HOODIE??????:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> Is that a Vortex HOODIE??????:tongue::tongue:


Why yes. Yes it is a hoodie...


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't think I can enter, but in the spirit of keeping the contest rolling...

"Vortex in Coues Country"


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Great contest and great optics - this isn't an entry as you can't see the product, but this was last month on our first DIY elk hunt in CO. Those 10x42 Diamondbacks were razorsharp, even in low light...


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## jamaro (Apr 13, 2003)

I vote for Joe... He really has a gift..
J


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

here is my son shooting. i dont know if you can see the stokes symbol or not but. here you go and these are some amazing products and the best customer service and warrenty there is.


----------



## Outward_Saint (Dec 8, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics from my elk hunt in Montana a few weeks ago. Not an entry but something to keep the ball rolling. The first is of myself glassing down onto the missouri breaks and the second is of my dad doing a little hunting down on an island in the willows. Keep in mind, the small stuff down on the island is still 5-7 feet tall. It looks pretty easy until you get down in it and have to manuver.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Free bump.......Awesome Optics


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Am I the only one that uses my Vortex in the spring turkey woods....


----------



## Outward_Saint (Dec 8, 2005)

Here you go. A few pics from the spring turkey woods.


----------



## Outward_Saint (Dec 8, 2005)

One last picture...


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Free bump to the top.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

UP you go!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Good morning number 2


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

My first archery deer this season. Took him Friday night. Been a hard couple years and I couldn't pass this guy up. Binos are 10x32 Vortex Furys.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

Scottyluck said:


> My first archery deer this season. Took him Friday night. Been a hard couple years and I couldn't pass this guy up. Binos are 10x32 Vortex Furys.


Nice deer Bud! cheers:cocktail:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Free bump


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Something different.......


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

*Bump for great optics*

Here are a few pics of this years archery deer and the great binos used to find him. thanks for the opportunity to represent such a great company Tim. this is not a enrty just a bump for great optics


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Very Nice Beav, I really want one of those!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

This was the best hunt I have ever been on, not necessarily because I harvested the biggest animal or made the best shot, however, I had worked so hard to get a simple opportunity at a goat, and to have my mom in the blind with me was something that I'll never forget, nor will she.
Opening morning came, with the rise of the sun and temperatures over the desert floor. The heat waves blurred nearly all vision past 400 yards. 
Around 8am I saw a bachelor group of three bucks headed to the east, and decided to cut them off, long story short.....goats are faster than I.
I as I gained elevation on the sage flats I looked out with my 10x42 Razors and could see a herd of goats making their way quickly towards the waterhole. 
I made a made dash of about 300 yards back to the blind, and got settled, tellin' mom the goats were on the way.
A long 45 minutes later the goats were within 100 yards and slowly working meandering their way into the water hole. All at once from about 80 yards out they made their sprint, like they hadnt seen water 5 days.
I had previously ranged the far edge to be 35 yards, and as the buck stood there, intently staring right through our blind, I figured now or never as he had separated from the group. I drew, and at half draw the herd spooked, and jogged out, I stayed at full draw. The buck trotted out and stopped right at a rock I had ranged at 67 yards. I settled my pins and let 'er buck. 
The shot drilled him in the shoulder and he took off with a short lived death sprint.
This is by far my proudest bowkill to date, and Im glad to say on that day God, my mom, luck and my Razors were at my side.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

THIS THREAD NEEDS TO BE AT THE TOP!!!

Check out the New Vortex Logo.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok here you go, my Vortex Skyline ED on the STX (yes I know I don't look pretty while concentrating for the shot ) .


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice pics people.....keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## TexasAggie (Aug 5, 2006)

Here are my 10x42 Vipers looking for QC/Laborador Caribou


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Back to the top!


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Wish you didn't have to own a pair to win a pair. Anyone that wins can I have your old Vortex's?:wink:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

six ft of snow and we were still out shooting the 3d shoot in highland wi. Dan shown in the picture went on to win the shoot.


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah, cant I submit me using other people's Vortex optics? Seems to be the only way to go! (Plus I hear hands-down customer service).. I keep having to barrow Vortex Binos from everyone else when I go some where; Boss, coworkers, fellow shooters..  :noidea:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

OK heres my Photo Submittal.. I know I dont meet the requirements.. but I thought Id have fun with this.. Hey, if the other people in the photos get credit for this, or subit their own, I hope this counts for brownies:thumb:
I dont own any binos, but Ive had the luxury of peeking thru Co workers & friends Vortex brand binos at shoots, and in the field. Heres a few phots of me, and the necks Ive stretched this year :wink:...
















Spokane, WA IBO! Yay! I got to barrow a set of Vortex all to my self!... sadly 4 hours later (pic2) it snowed so hard the score cards got mushy, and many people couldnt continue. Chad, my co-worker at the time made it alot further than I did, probly because he had his Vortex shooters shirt underneath. It got almost impossible to see the targets, let alone the kill zone because of the snow. When you went to pull your arrow, there was a line of snow built up on it already! You couldnt see the trail, your group.. uh.. guys? BURH!

















A month later I recieved my first sunburn on the year at this 3D in Hermiston, OR. 
No Binos for me, but peeked when I needed to. (thanks Jake) Sad to say the uh, sunburn is still faintly visible. :embara: Im working on evening it out now..

















And here I am shooting LaGrande, OR, IBO.... 
peeking when at all possible through the Vortex used in the opposing photos. I must say I did get 3rd in my division.. only 2nd time shooting pins!

The owners I know of Vortex optics have been very pleased, and have been taken care of well, which is a huge seller to me. Customer service is half the battle when producing a fine product, and Im glad to see both areas well covered. Thanks to the nice people who chose Vortex, and let me peek too!

Good luck everyone!! :wave: Keep em comming!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Here is a free bump for a great company!! This one wasn't shot with my bow.....unfortunately.


----------



## mark j (Jun 18, 2005)

Vortex Skyline spotting scope being used by my son on an elk hunt in Nevada in 2008. 









We were at an elevation of 10902' looking across the draw at the elk.









The week before we were antelope hunting in NV and I was in a blind with Derek, my younger son that had the tag. My older son, Josh, was in a blind 200 yards away spotting for us.









Here's a picture of me and Derek glassing from a ground blind we dug on the same hunt. The pic was taken through the Skyline scope and I'm using my Vortex Vipers in the pic.









Another shot through the scope at a rocky peak in NV on the antelope hunt.









The payoff from the glassing...


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Up TTT we go.............


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

How about a 2008 run down....so far
It started on August 2nd with our speed goat hunt, which really turned out to be a bust, but it was fun, and we got some cool pics!
Checkin out some goats right at dusk









Dad, as the sun is rising on opening day









The first mornings' sunrise


















Opening day sunset









The 30th of August brought archery deer and elk season....the first two weeks didnt have any punched, but lots of beautiful country













































I did happen upon this grouse









Come September 10th we were off to elk camp, a long 18 days, but we managed to get into elk quite a bit and I arrowed a nice buck. It was an awesome trip!
















































































































































Dad with the Vipers









Thanks Vortex


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

I took my girlfriend (Katie) hunting today, this is her first year bowhunting and about the 10th time out this year. She tagged a nice doe at 18 yards right before dark with her Bowtech Equalizer. She has been "borrowing" my 10x42 Vortex Vipers and begging for me to get her a pair. I can not say enough about the quality and service of Vortex optics. I am not a shooter for Vortex nor have any affiliation just a long time supporter. These are the clearest/brightest optics out there as well as very affordable.

We decided to take a few pics while we were out today. These were taken with a Canon SD400 digital camera. Some of them turned out pretty good and I thought I would share them....


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Couple more from the blind and the Vipers hanging in the tree waiting for some action...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jeff Cannon said:


> I took my girlfriend (Katie) hunting today, this is her first year bowhunting and about the 10th time out this year. She tagged a nice doe at 18 yards right before dark with her Bowtech Equalizer. She has been "borrowing" my 10x42 Vortex Vipers and begging for me to get her a pair. I can not say enough about the quality and service of Vortex optics. I am not a shooter for Vortex nor have any affiliation just a long time supporter. These are the clearest/brightest optics out there as well as very affordable.
> 
> We decided to take a few pics while we were out today. These were taken with a Canon SD400 digital camera. Some of them turned out pretty good and I thought I would share them....





Jeff, great pictures..

Tell Katie I said congrats.. Good to see all that time hanging around while you worked on bows is rubbing off and producing results.. :thumb:


Do I see a ring there? Is she going to make a honest man of you soon? :tongue:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Jeff, great pictures..
> 
> Tell Katie I said congrats.. Good to see all that time hanging around while you worked on bows is rubbing off and producing results.. :thumb:
> 
> ...


If there isnt a ring, there should be.

Great pics!!!


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Jeff, great pictures..
> 
> Tell Katie I said congrats.. Good to see all that time hanging around while you worked on bows is rubbing off and producing results.. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Nope, no ring yet. One more semester of school to finish.

She has gotten to be a pretty good shot and if I don't practice she might kick my tail in 3-D this year! Now that she has her first kill I think she's hooked for life though. By the way, that Vortex hat (the one you gave me, THANKS!!) she is wearing has 5 kills this year (4 from me and 1 from her). Might have to hang onto that one for a while as it seems a bit lucky. 

Thanks to Ted (Jawsdad) for introducing me to Vortex. I might still not know what I was missing if it wasn't for Ted.


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

:bump::band:


Bunch of great looking photos so far! :rock-on::nixon::set1_applaud:

Let's bump this back to the top and see if we can't get some more.:banana::dancing::wav::rock::drummer::blob1:

Thanks
Tim


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Glad I'm not the judge... these are some really great photographs. Looking forward to seeing more before the judging begins...

Good Luck, I'll be posting something soon.

thenson


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is what happens when you tell your son he should come up with a unique photo for Vortex. The "heads" with stood 75 mph and a 8 hour ride home.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Chequamegon said:


> Here is what happens when you tell your son he should come up with a unique photo for Vortex. The "heads" with stood 75 mph and a 8 hour ride home.


Nice shirt!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Back to the top!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Ttt*

Right on top


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Bump!*

But first take a look at what I received last night by email

"Here is my 2008 typical 10 WI buck. It green scores 161 5/8" gross. Vortex optics definitely make a difference in the field.

Thanks

Jeff"


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow, you were not kidding, very nice buck!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

TTT.............lets get some more pics here guys!!


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

Brazilian Target Archery Championship, using a Vortex Nomad angled.
Thank you
Henrique Junqueira Campos


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's My Story with a couple of photos:

Under Pressure

4:45 a.m. BEEP BEEP. 

Rod and I begin moving quickly and as quietly as possible through the rye grass and sage around the base of a ridge to a pond on the other side. I notice the trail we are walking on is fairly beaten down. First potential error but no pressure, it’s too dark to really tell, maybe the bushes just grew apart here, great quiet trail though. As we come around the ridge to the pond I notice a really nice clump of sage brush right on this trail with a great shooting lane directly to the pond below. Potential error #2. I plop down near this bush and start getting into position, what a beautiful night. There is not enough cover for both of us so Rod moves laterally from me about 7 yards to another sage brush patch. We settle in. I’m ready for a nap.

Darkness fades, with barely enough light I range a few spots around the pond, 30-40 yards, the pressure wanes, I set my range finders down next to me just in case I need them again. 40 yards to the upside, things look good. I get an arrow out of my quiver and nock it… rattle rattle, broadhead is loose. Probably from the road beating, I wonder to myself if my sight is loose too, or maybe even my rest. That road was pretty rough. I reach out and tighten up my broadhead, do a quick check on my sight and everything else, it’s all good. Wind is perfect, blowing very lightly down the draw. I am high enough above the pond that anything coming above or below would probably not catch any scent. I glance over at Rod, he looks to be settled in as well. We had agreed that he would be the “judge” and give me the “shoot” or “don’t shoot” signal. I have done this sitting and waiting before. No problem, no pressure now. We wait. 

Shooting light is upon us and things are starting to happen. I am watching up the draw when suddenly here comes a calf elk headed directly at the pond. The calf trots right out into the water bucking and playing like a little kid. I am thinking “this is too cool”. The elk calf then comes around to my side of the pond and starts to drink. I decide I better pick up my bow just in case a lot of “eyes” close in soon. I realize my bow is laying right in the middle of this monster trail we came in on. I get a little tenser and as I scoot a little deeper into the sage bush beside me on the edge of the trail, the pressure builds.

As I sit with my bow ready and still watching the calf playing in the pond, I hear the sounds of rocks rolling and footsteps closing in behind me. I don’t dare turn my head or make any undo movement because of the calf in the pond or whatever is behind me seeing any movement. Potential errors #1 and #2 are about to come into play. I can hear the footsteps getting louder and louder. “OMG, I want to look, there is something coming down the trail that I am practically blocking. No sooner had that thought flashed through my mind when these two calves burst down the hill headed for the pond. As I squeeze in tight next to the bush thinking “be the bush, beee the bush” the first calf’s foot barely glances the edge of my range finder that I left sitting by my side as he heads past me toward the pond. The noise of my range finder sliding brings the second calf to a screeching halt at a distance of less than two yards behind me. The first calf stops and turns to look back up at about the same time. The only thought going through my mind now is “BUSTED, I am BUSTED!”

I am frozen, being the bush and praying silently that when the calves blow, they won’t head toward anything else that might be coming to the pond. Time stands still. Right now I am sitting frozen trying to be a bush with an elk calf less than two yards from me staring at me. I know it is staring at me because I can feel it’s eyes boring right through me. If that’s not enough, I hear a bugle that is almost on top of me and a huge bull comes screaming around the hillside. He is coming into the pond from the same direction as the calf that is playing out in the water. I am about to blow up, my heart is the loudest thing I hear, the pressure is at a crescendo now and I can’t even turn to look at him, let alone blink an eye.

The first calf that came down the trail finally turns and heads to the pond, thank God, two less eyes on me. I really want to focus on the bull that is getting closer to the pond but the other calf is less than 3 feet away from me now. Everything seems to be moving in slow motion. I catch a glimpse of Rod out of the corner of my eye with his jaw to the ground and then the truly incredible happens. This calf which obviously can’t smell to identify what I am or see what I am does the unthinkable. I feel its muzzle touching and rubbing on my shoulder. My only thought now is “this situation is going south in a hurry, you have got to be kidding me.” It was like the calf needed to try to verify what I was or was not. Pressure, you have no idea!

The touch of my shoulder makes the calf move, not explode, but he moves back up the trail the way he had come. At least now I have a little breathing room although I can still hear him behind me. Maybe it is only my heart thumping out of my chest that I can hear. The bull by this time is at the bank of the pond that sloped into the water. He lets loose another bugle, glunking at the end as he slides into the water. He looks huge, I hook up my Sensation release and make ready to draw my bow calculating in my mind how far I think he is. I look over at Rod expecting to see the “yes” signal but instead I am getting a “NO”. I wonder, “maybe he’s not that big, ok, no problem, I’ll just watch him instead” I unhook my release and reach for my Viper binos. I start to slowly raise my binos to get a better look because I hadn’t had a chance during all the “touchy feely” stuff with the calf. As I raise my binos I must have grabbed a piece of my ghillie suit and was lifting the suit at the same time. As I come loose of the suit, my binos come up too fast and I whack the end of my nock which sends my arrow down into the bush in front of me. “well, at least I’m not supposed to be shooting this bull” I think since I now don’t even have an arrow nocked and I know the calf is still about 10 yards behind me. At least that didn’t scare anything. I take another glance at Rod and my heart sinks, his head is bobbing up and down like it’s on a string, he had had a chance to glass this bull. Oh my gosh I think, I don’t even have an arrow nocked and my friend is still hanging out staring at me from behind. Shoot the bull, yeah right. 

Somehow, I decide to just go for it, the bull somehow is still in the water, his head is down. I pull another arrow from my quiver and nock it. Out of habit I hook up my release again without a thought and slowly lean out away from the bush into my beautiful shooting lane (elk highway) and get this gorgeous bull in my sights. I slowly draw my bow and start counting pins, 20, 30, 40. He is now standing at roughly 35 yards broadside. All I can think is “don’t hit the shoulder.” I have no memory of triggering the release. I hear the thump of the arrow hitting but not sure where it hits as the bull whirls and explodes out of the pond, headed back the way he came from. I am trying to stand up to watch him and I can hear Rod behind me saying “get down, get down, don’t let him see you.” I quickly reach in my fanny pack and grab my call and let out a couple of cow calls, the bull stops running and slowly moves away. As I sit back down, I see the bull for the first time in my binos and watch as he lays down in the tall grass just over a 100 yards away with only the top of his antlers visible.

Pressure, what pressure? My first archery kill and the monster is mine.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Well CEO those are some very nice pictures.

Love the story, it was as if I were there!!!!

Congrats to you!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

just a pic from the stand on Saturday afternoon. PA archery season in Bradford County PA. Love my Vortex Optics!! maybe i will post some pics of my Skyline scope for digiscoping!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> Well CEO those are some very nice pictures.
> 
> Love the story, it was as if I were there!!!!
> 
> Congrats to you!


Thanks I had a great time!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT:teeth:


Come on lets see some more photos!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Lets go guys............gotta be some more pics out there!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Here are a few from last weeks KS hunt


----------



## scfletch (Jun 26, 2006)

Keep the photos coming. I'm really enjoying them. Some of you hunt in some nice places.


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Here's bump!*

Not that this counts but wanted to bring this back up to the top so I thought I would share my success this past weekend. This was my first deer taken with a compound bow. Unfortunately I forgot to show the 6.5 Vortex Fury's in the photo (they're in the backpack)

Tim


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

VortexStaff said:


> Not that this counts but wanted to bring this back up to the top so I thought I would share my success this past weekend. This was my first deer taken with a compound bow. Unfortunately I forgot to show the 6.5 Vortex Fury's in the photo (they're in the backpack)
> 
> Tim



I think I can safely speak for EVERYONE, that your picture and story is the winner Tim. Hands down Bro. Kudos, congrats, and thanks!:thumbs_up


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

NYBowhunter911 said:


> I think I can safely speak for EVERYONE, that your picture and story is the winner Tim. Hands down Bro. Kudos, congrats, and thanks!:thumbs_up


I agree, awesome story and great first deer (with compound). Pretty cool ride you got there too!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

VortexStaff said:


> Not that this counts but wanted to bring this back up to the top so I thought I would share my success this past weekend. This was my first deer taken with a compound bow. Unfortunately I forgot to show the 6.5 Vortex Fury's in the photo (they're in the backpack)
> 
> Tim


Awesome job Tim!! Congrats to you on your first, especially it being a buck. :thumb:


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

*Iowa Archery Buck*

Not a real big one, but best so far for me with the bow. Vortex Fury 8x32's, Hoyt Vectrix Xl, Rock Solid Strings, G5 Stiker 100gr.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

08' Missouri


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

back to the top!!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

great pics guys and gals!!!

I can't enter to win...But I will add my photo! This is my hubby and I! Of course, he does better at advertising than I do... you can't see the logo on my strap! (I blame the camera man... ha ha)




You can search up and down all around, but you won't find a better product or better customer service than the ones you will find at Vortex!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

mathewsgirl13 said:


> You can search up and down all around, but you won't find a better product or better customer service than the ones you will find at Vortex!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


AMEN to that :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

*#4*

This is his 4th deer this year, and he still hasn't gutted one out him self  We had camera problems, so out of the two he got this past weekend this was the only photo I saved. I asked him yesterday to share his secrets with me because, all of his harvests this season have been 15 yards or less...firearm or bow. He said hes not tellin.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving to all you Vortex users!!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT:smile:


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

:bump:

We'll announce the winners two weeks from today - still time to enter.

Good luck!


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

I have only had my Diamondbacks for a week now, but what a difference they make in the woods! Here are a few pictures from one of the 3 hunts I have been on since getting my diamondbacks. Was able to make out a nice buck right under my stand still 30 minutes before legal shooting light, wasnt able to see it without my diamondbacks.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

*Showin off the new Knits!*

*My daughter Alexandra would not take it off when I got them!*










*A Sleigh ride through the woods this morning.*











*My Encore shotgun doe from yesterday.*


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Yance Miller shooting a 900 round.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Scottyluck said:


> *My daughter Alexandra would not take it off when I got them!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mg::mg::mg:WOW!!!!!!!! Growing FAST Bro!:star:


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Scottyluck said:


> *My daughter Alexandra would not take it off when I got them!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

*Good year with my Vipers*

Here's a couple that I was blessed enough to take this year. There are few things that I rely on to perform without flaw each time I go to the field and my optics are high on the list. This was my first year hunting with vortex Products and I have to say that they are incredible. I am using Vipers and they are awesome. 

My first buck was taken during Kentucky's first black powder season. It was an over cast day and closing in on last shooting shooting light. There were 2 bucks chasing the same doe and I knew both of the deer well as I had been chasing them both during the early bow season with no luck. They were so similar in size that they are hard to tell apart. I could not tell through my scope which buck was which but the Vipers gathered enough light that I could tell which one was the buck I wanted to take. When he stopped I put down the bino's and made a perfect 180 yard shot with my TC omega. He is a great deer and grossed scored 161 5/8

The Second buck of the season came in "Sweet November" in my favorite spot in Ohio. He was the 5th buck I had seen that day and the 3rd one that had came to the horns. He came sneaking out of a thicket trying to make his way down wind of me, but before he could get there he stepped into a shooting lane at forty yards and I let one go. I hit him a little higher than I wanted but I knew it still do the job. He ran into a thicket after the shot. I couldn't see him with my naked eye but after scanning the brush thoroughly with my Vipers I picked up a flash of antler and was able to to watch the deer bed down and eventually expire. It took longer for him to expire than I expected, without my viper's I would not have seen him and possibly went in too early and pushed him (something no one ever wants). He was a really nice 4 year old and grossed 138 2/8's.

On both my hunt's I found My Vortex's invaluable and I can safely say I won't be going to the woods anytime soon without them. Thanks to Vortex for some seriously high quality optics for a seriously good price. Definatley highly recommended. Thanks again

Corey


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are some from Presleys Midwest Open. Vortex gave away some nice door prizes.

Son #1 Day two









Son #2 Day 1









Son #2 Day 2 
I must note that the Coyote color is now RARE and highly collectable!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Vortex Diamond backs 8x42 and Vipers!!*

Here's a couple pics for ya!! This was a shoot to raise money for Breast Cancer!!


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

My wife, Jen (CTarcherygirl). 2008 Connecticut Archery Association (CAA) Womens State Champion. :shade:


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Some pics from the 2008 Rinehart 100 in Vermont.

Jens arrow in flight on the Zebra...










4 good arrows on the "apple buck".....


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Me with the moose....










me with the "fur bear"...


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Scottyluck said:


> *My daughter Alexandra would not take it off when I got them!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those 2 pics are priceless bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

mrolex77 said:


> Here's a couple pics for ya!! This was a shoot to raise money for Breast Cancer!!



Oops! i meant Vortex Razors in group photo...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

2008 Black Buck, (Bass and Bucks very own) Glenn Butcher.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

lets bump this back up for an awesome company!!!!:bump:


:smile:


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

*Here are my pics*

Here is a pic of my MT. mulie killed in 08. I use Vortex Razors, and Skyline ED scope. I am VERY impressed with the quality and duribility of these optics and I will be first in line to buy Vortex gear in the future. Thank You Vortex!!!:shade:


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Here are some more critters I have harvested with the help of Vortex. Bump for a great company:thumbs_up


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Bump


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

TTT.

got my fingers crossed!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I wish you all the best of luck.:thumbs_up


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

lotta good entries!!! :wink: :wink: chompin at the fingernails! cant wait to see :thumbs_up


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

two more days till the announcement...


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Some last minute 3-D shots.


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Thanks for entering!*

We'll have the winners announced tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## mstein26888 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Awesome Pictures*

This is a great group of pictures. These pictures represent real sportsman/sportswomen in the great outdoors doing what they love. I am constantly amazed with the Vortex company and products they produce. Excellent thread and a big bump for an excellent company.


----------



## tadpole (Oct 10, 2005)

*vortex optics*

Make sure you can send them back! I bought a pair of the vipers and it was like looking through a fish eye camera lense. They were nice feeling optics but not worth the cost, maybe just got a bad pair. Thanks


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

tadpole said:


> Make sure you can send them back! I bought a pair of the vipers and it was like looking through a fish eye camera lense. They were nice feeling optics but not worth the cost, maybe just got a bad pair. Thanks


Tadpole, what did you do with your Vipers?

I have never heard of anyone complain about a set of vipers(except you back in January), so I assume something was wrong with the set you purchased??? Did you send them back to Vortex?


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

tadpole said:


> Make sure you can send them back! I bought a pair of the vipers and it was like looking through a fish eye camera lense. They were nice feeling optics but not worth the cost, maybe just got a bad pair. Thanks


That was a great call, puting this in the contest thread  I don't know the details of your Vipers, but posting your problems here is not the answer.

This is your answer 1-800-426-0048


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

onetohunt said:


> View attachment 490830


I got excited there for a sec! .. and then realized it wasnt my tree! :doh:
hehehe heres mine..


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

MissMary49 said:


> I got excited there for a sec! .. and then realized it wasnt my tree! :doh:
> hehehe heres mine..


i was thinking the same thing!!

i really wish my tree had some razors under them. maybe Santa will be good to me this year!! :santa::banana:


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

onetohunt said:


> View attachment 490829
> 
> 
> View attachment 490830
> ...


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

onetohunt said:


> onetohunt said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 490829
> ...


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Coworkers are just finishing up judging and should have the three winners announced shortly. 

Tim

:cheer2::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer:


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

bump to bring it to the top of page 4


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

another bump to bring it to the top of page 4


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Last bump next will be 1st Place


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*First Place*

*Congratulations Swerve's Ceo!*


1st Place Prize: Your choice between:
Razor Binocular or
Skyline Spotting Scope with a full-size Tripod






Swerve's CEO said:


> Here's My Story with a couple of photos:
> 
> Under Pressure
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats CEO!! Very cool story! Put the Razor's to good use on another BIG bull although it might be hard to top that one!


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*2nd Place*

*Congratulations wekilldeer!*


2nd Place Prize: Your choice between:
Viper Binocular or
Viper Riflescope or
Nomad Spotting Scope with a High Country Tripod and Car Window Mount







wekilldeer said:


> Here is a pic of my MT. mulie killed in 08. I use Vortex Razors, and Skyline ED scope. I am VERY impressed with the quality and duribility of these optics and I will be first in line to buy Vortex gear in the future. Thank You Vortex!!!:shade:


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*3rd Place*

*Congratulations Jeff!*


3rd Place Prize: Vortex Fury Binocular


It's not a Viper but very close



Jeff Cannon said:


> I took my girlfriend (Katie) hunting today, this is her first year bowhunting and about the 10th time out this year. She tagged a nice doe at 18 yards right before dark with her Bowtech Equalizer. She has been "borrowing" my 10x42 Vortex Vipers and begging for me to get her a pair. I can not say enough about the quality and service of Vortex optics. I am not a shooter for Vortex nor have any affiliation just a long time supporter. These are the clearest/brightest optics out there as well as very affordable.
> 
> We decided to take a few pics while we were out today. These were taken with a Canon SD400 digital camera. Some of them turned out pretty good and I thought I would share them....


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

VortexStaff said:


> *Congratulations Jeff!*
> 
> 
> 3rd Place Prize: Vortex Fury Binocular
> ...


AWESOME!! She will be very very excitied!! Thanks so much to Vortex for this opportunity! You guys have by far the best products and customer service of anyone in the business. I will look for great things to come from Vortex in the future! Congrats to all the winners and thanks again to Vortex!


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

congrats to the winners!!!

great pictures


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

The winners couldn't have been chosen any more perfect! 

This was a great contest, congratulations Swerve's Ceo, wekilldeer and Jeff Cannon!

Vortex has got to be the best sponsor here. This company just does not stop, whats next Tim? :shade:

Eric


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks to all of you that participated! There was a lot of great entries which made it very difficult to select just three winners.

Happy Holidays!

Tim


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

congrats to all the winners!! You won't be disappointed in your Vortex product!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

congrats to the winners!! If you do not already own something in the Vortex line you will be very pleased!! Great pics and a very good job picking the winners.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats to each and every one of you! Excellent photos!

Just doesnt get any better than Vortex!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Congrats to each and every one of you! Excellent photos!
> 
> Just doesnt get any better than Vortex!!!!



I concur!

Congrats!:darkbeer:


----------



## MissMary49 (Dec 8, 2005)

Very cool! Congrats to the winners!!!! :clap:
What a great contest, and great prizes!! Miss CEO had the hunting story of the year that everyone was talking about :thumb:. I hope some day I can be so lucky to have a cool husband or cool boyfriend that takes me out hunting for a big elk or something!! Until then, I'll just be chasin spots . Hope to see you guys at the next big shoot!!

Hope the 3 winners enjoy their gifts for me from such a great company! :greenwithenvy: Happy Holidays!


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you Vortex!!! You guys rock! 

I had my bull officially scored for Pope and Young. His gross score is 339. 
I will no doubt put the Razors to good use. :teeth:
Thanks everyone,
Kris

We'll see you in Vegas Miss Mary :shade:


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Man, I cant believe that I got 2nd place!!!!! There were MANY deserving photos entered in this contest. Congrats to all, and thank you Vortex for this opportunity, best customer service out there!:star: Hope everybody has a safe and merry holiday season.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

:mg: OMG! I got my package from Vortex today. Yes indeed they do rock as I always have thought! I received a beautiful pair of 12x50 Razors along with many accessories. WOW is all I can say. 

No doubt I will be sporting my new equipment for many years to come.

Thank you again Vortex!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Swerve's CEO said:


> :mg: OMG! I got my package from Vortex today. Yes indeed they do rock as I always have thought! I received a beautiful pair of 12x50 Razors along with many accessories. WOW is all I can say.
> 
> No doubt I will be sporting my new equipment for many years to come.
> 
> Thank you again Vortex!!


Top Notch is an understatement.....


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to the winners and welcome to the Vortex owners family!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Congratulations to the winners! Great pics!


----------

